# Stewal Watches



## Simon (Feb 23, 2003)

Just seen these on another site for a huge amount of money and I searched the web for for other details of this company. They are claimed to be made in Italy but are actually made in China by Million Smart Watch Co., a supplier of cheap watches to exporters under several dozen names.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

They seem to be another RRP Â£500, on your wrist Â£50 jobs.....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I just seen them. Just by the long overused designs I thought there would be a catch.


----------



## Simon (Feb 23, 2003)

My doctor once asked me for a Stewal sample, I now know what he meant.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I take it you diddnt win the Seiko chrono you were looking for?


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Depending on the reliability and quality, which you can't really see in the photo, some of the Million Smart watches look really impressive to me.









(link)

Those Stewal watches say 'Stewal 1884' on the back


----------



## Simon (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I take it you diddnt win the Seiko chrono you were looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Jason I did not., maybe Neil will find another one and let me have it cheap.











> Those Stewal watches say 'Stewal 1884' on the back


Maybe that's how many watches they make a minute.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Simon, can you PM me where you saw them for sale..Ta


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Have I not seen Stewal Watches being "knocked out" on E-bay in the time honoured tradition







we know so well









I have not double checked so I might be wrong









MIKE.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

> > Those Stewal watches say 'Stewal 1884' on the back
> 
> 
> Maybe that's how many watches they make a minute.
> ...


600,000 a month it says on their website (47 a minute for an 7hr day) and they've only got about 20 QC staff. So....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ebay Â£20 looks just as good to me


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

RLT Dolphin looks even better.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Have I not seen Stewal Watches being "knocked out" on E-bay in the time honoured tradition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I was right


















E-Bay

E-BAY

MIKE..


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

O&W anyone?










Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So whos going to ask the website owner in question about his margins?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> O&W anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah but that is Swiss ,


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

MIKE said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Have I not seen Stewal Watches being "knocked out" on E-bay in the time honoured tradition
> ...


These may be fakes.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They do not seem to be fakes as the URL seems to be the official site so they must encourage Ebay sales or even sell them on Ebay them selfs : http://www.stewalwatches.com/ebay/ddgold/400.jpg


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

The chronograph has a "VA 7500 movement".


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

> STEWAL are an Italian company manufacturing watches which are superior quality timepieces. They embody the Italian spirit of timeless style. STEWAL timepieces are crafted by hand, using modern and precise tools. The employment of the latest mechanical technology enables them to provide high quality components at the best prices. Each timepiece is designed and made with quality and style in mind. STEWAL watches founder and his team of experts have created an exclusive fabulous collection dedicated to bringing you watches that best expresses you.


Read very carefully between the lines. An Italian company manufacturing..... NOT Manufactured in Italy.

Superior quality Yes but superior to what and who's measurement of quality. Probably better than a timex, but better than an O&W for example









Crafted by hand! Can you see them being "crafted" in the millions they churn out? The only bits done bu hand are the bits the machines can't do.

latest mechanical technology. Yes probably the latest thing in China where they are made, probably 25 year old technology in Switzerland.

Style, now theres a subjective word if ever there was one!

exclusive? well I can't explain away this one! Exclusive, to the exclusion of all others, high class catering for only the wealthy, not obtainable anywhere else!

Therefore they are exclusive as in they aren't copies of anyone elses designs,









and they are exclusive only available on ebay and all other leading watch sites!









Do me a favour!

Watches that best express you. Yes I wear a Stewel and am a total moron who can't search the web and find decent sites selling decent watches!

Nice one Mr Wood.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Compared to these things the red Rekord was a bargain.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Crafted by hand! Can you see them being "crafted" in the millions they churn out? The only bits done bu hand are the bits the machines can't do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're wrong with this one. They ARE made by hand. Tens of Chinese kids paid with 2p/hour work at them


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan









Hardly craftsmen then. Adrian if thats true Mr Wood should be ashamed. Not only do trading standards need informing so do the fair trade association.


----------



## B.Caine (Feb 8, 2004)

There are a lot of these watches on the Chronomaster site, can he be the agent for these? He does seem to have a good reputation for selling watches


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

He may be Mr Cain but how can he justify the prices when the same watch is selling for Â£20-Â£30 elseware, It is a free market and he can charge what he likes but its a small (wis) world and people dont like to be duped


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Superior quality Yes but superior to what and who's measurement of quality. Probably better than a timex, but better than an O&W for example
> 
> 
> 
> ...










wtf am I saying?

I'd rather have a Timex, well a vintage one anyway!


----------

